# HUGE pig!!! Photoshopped?



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

This pig was supposedly shot in Texas and weighed over 1800 lbs. Does this pig fly or is this bovine a fake?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

thats a big pig, im sure it weighs alot, but the photos are decieving. just like many people on here do, this guys is sitting a little ways away from the pig, making it appear larger then it really is.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That looks like an "ROUS" from Princess Bride.....Rodent Of Unusual Size. I agree, the guy is probably 5-7 feet behind the beast. It is no doubt a pig of a pig.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Nope . Not true. Fake.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

WOW.... that's an ELK - Fake but WOW!
(refer to : http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=36584 )


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

The pigs real and the guy is a small person. -8/- He just gives the illusion of kneeling down.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

When I first saw the photo I almost congratulated North Slope on a fine pig but when i got to looking at it I could see a smile on the shooters face.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Real.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gILvmQVD ... re=related

Here's another giant hog..

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/hogzilla.asp

It does make them look even bigger when you sit 50 feet behind them though. :|


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

OH that's right..... if it's on the internet it must be real! :mrgreen: 

I still don't think so.


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

That looks like a case of photoshop to me, The thing is bigger than the truck for gods sakes.....

What tips me off on the photoshop is that the grass patterns in the first photo have something off about it. and the shadows and lighting on the second just don't match up with the truck


----------

